# im so gutted



## mental-mark (Feb 21, 2008)

the police turned up at my house wednesday morning and informed me that the skyline that i owned and loved was actually a stolen vehicle (wont go into details as i dont want to bore you) and have now taken it away, i am absolutly gutted as i am now paying out for a car that i dont own, in a way i am gald that the previous owner got his pride nd joy back but wat bout me =[


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

What happened mate? How did you manage to get the V5 if it was stolen?


----------



## mental-mark (Feb 21, 2008)

vizibledog said:


> What happened mate? How did you manage to get the V5 if it was stolen?


CID say the bloke that sold it to me swapped 2 stolen cars for it then sold it to me, so my car became stolen due to fraud or something like that, so my car has gone back to its 'rightful' owner and i have lost out big time =[, 
im hoping they catch the guy as i am without my GTR now =[


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

Thats terrible mate. Gutted for you. If I were you I'd take some legal advice. This doesn't sound right to me. I hope they catch the scumbag.


----------



## mental-mark (Feb 21, 2008)

i hope they catch him 2 as i am not ready to end my skyline ownership just yet but i cant reli afford another at the mo


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

thats bit poo


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

oh man that really sucks. this sort of thing really pisses me off 
as far as im aware they canncelled state compensation for personal violence and theft cases, so you will only get compensation for what you paid for the vehicle if they catch and charge the guy, then he will be ordered to pay you ' damages'. lets all hope they catch him.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Did you do a HPI check before you handed the money over to him, if you did, then you should be covered for your losses, via the HPI company.


----------



## jenkin89 (Sep 25, 2008)

I feel for you mate. I got my R33 GTR a couple of weeks ago and I was just thinkin how I'd feel if the old bill turned up on my door.

Find em, and make em pay!!!


----------

